# Intake Manifold for a 2001 A6 2.8L ATQ Engine code



## izzygerman14 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello everyone! This is my first post in the community and I would like to use it to get some advice. I am rebuilding the engine of C5 with the 2.8 and I found a TSB that says I should replace the intake manifold if the cause of engine failure was dirty oil or debris. This engine had a huge oil leak and the previous owner kept adding non-synthetic oil instead of doing an oil change. A ton of sludge caused the oil galleries to plug and one of the camshaft adjusters completely broke on one of the ends. Anyway, long story short, I am trying to replace the Intake Manifold with a new one to avoid any problems in the future and make sure more debris do not get in the engine, but I have not found any place that sells an affordable (less than $400) new manifold. Many of the usual places do not even have it (already checked with Audi, eEuroparts, Europarts and German parts):banghead:. I even checked in the VW side of things because it is the same engine in the Passat of the same year. Where would you recommend me to check? What should I do? If I cannot get a hold of a new plenum should I just trying to clean the old one really well? Is that even possible?

Thanks a lot for your help. :wave:


----------

